# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Lichttherapie Vagina?

## lisah50

Ik ben een vrouw van 55 en sinds kort vrij ik niet meer graag met mijn partner omdat het vrijen cq penetreren, me enorm pijn doet. Ik heb al diverse medicijnen gekregen van de huisarts en vrouwenarts. Een soort zetpil en zalven! Maar die pillen en zalven helpen niks. Nou heb ik gehoord dat er ´lichttherapie´´ bestaat voor de vagina. Ik heb zoiets nog nooit gehoord. Weet iemand iets daarvan? Alvast dank! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lisah50,

Moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik nog nooit van een lichttherapie voor de vagina gehoord heb! Wellicht is het het proberen waard? Ben wel benieuwd wat je ervaringen zijn als je besluit hiermee te beginnen. Zou je ons op de hoogte willen houden? En natuurlijk hoop ik ook dat er leden zijn die misschien hier toevallig wel iets meer over weten!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## lisah50

Mijn laatste bezoek aan een vrouwenarts is op Curacao geweest. Deze arts was een oude, doch ervaren en betrouwbare, toevallig, Nederlandse arts. Deze arts volgt ook workshops in Noord Amerika. In Nederland weet men niets af van lichttherapie. Komt misschien nog wel! Nederland loopt m.i. toch, in heel veel medische zaken, achter.. Op de Antillen zijn de meeste artsen en specialisten upt/to/date bijgeschoold, en werken met de meest moderne instrumenten. 

5 Maanden geleden ben ik hier in Nederland naar een Duitse vrouwenarts geweest. En die heeft mij zalven gegeven op homeopatische basis. Helpen ook niet veel.

----------


## lisah50

..foutje, ik ben 50, niet 55..

----------


## Sefi

Zelf heb ik er ook wat last van, maar het is iets waar ik dan even 'doorheen' moet. De oorzaak weet ik wel en dat heeft te maken met hoge spierspanning doordat mijn bekken scheef staat. Ook in de vagina zitten spieren en die kunnen door bijvoorbeeld een scheefstaand bekken strak komen te staan. 
De grote vraag is dan om welke spieren het gaat. Als je daar achter kunt komen dan kun je door triggerpointmassage de spierspanning verminderen en dus ook de pijn.
Hier kun je er meer over lezen: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl/genitalp.htm

----------


## Sefi

O ja... al zit de pijn in de vagina, het kan zijn dat het spierprobleem bijvoorbeeld aan de binnenkant van je bovenbenen zit, of in je bilspieren, o.i.d. 
Het gemene van triggerpoints is is dat ze stralingspijn geven, dus het probleem zit meestal op een andere plek dan waar je de pijn hebt.

----------


## lisah50

Sefi, bedank voor je tips. Ik zal de website eens bezoeken. Ik heb vorig jaar vreselijk last gehad van uitstralende pijnen naar mijn linkerbil. Het was zelfs zo erg dat ik morfine kreeg voorgeschreven, hetgeen ik uiteindelijk niet heb ingenomen. Ik ben namelijk geen pillenmens! Ik ben toen maar veel gaan zwemmen. De ´Bilpijn´is al lang weer verleden tijd. Ik kan me haast niet voorstellen dat spieren, inwendige pijnen. in de vagina, kan veroorzaken. Het blijft een lastig en vervelend euvel!

----------


## Sefi

Bij triggerpoints in spieren aan de binnenkant van de bovenbenen, is het bekend dat ze pijn in de vagina kunnen geven. Dat is bij mij ook het geval. Zodra je je benen wijd doet dan komen die spieren strak te staan geven pijn.

----------

